

How to make people fork your project? - anilshanbhag
http://anilshanbhag.in/blog/how-to-make-people-fork-your-project/

======
dmor
Why do you think the mistakes were added intentionally? This seems like a
legit social hack for getting more forks, but what do you or the project have
to gain from that if the only things people are fixing are trivial syntax
mistakes?

~~~
anilshanbhag
Its a beginning - you have people forking and possibly contributing. Imagine
you have a decent project with a few contributors - you want to boost the
'status' of project - this is a good hack then

